# regarding Kali/JKD instructor



## Jman (Sep 8, 2009)

I was talking to a guy in a martial arts store here in Las Vegas and I had
a question for the forum. Who knows the martial arts instructor Richard
Lamoureaux. I was told he teaches Kali/JKD. Is he the real deal? can
anyone give me some info on him and is he here in Las Vegas. Has anyone trained with him?


----------



## jkd friend (Sep 16, 2009)

I am not sure but i think i saw him on youtube teaching if it was him he is not bad at all.


----------

